# Creative Soundblaster 24-Bit External USB card - noise in right channel



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a Creative Soundblaster Live! 24-Bit External card installed on a Dell XPS 410 with 2GB RAM and Windows XP to replace integrated sound that came with the system, a sound problem developed recently that I never noticed before, there is a popping sound in the right channel which isnt loud but noticeable when no other audio is playing, the sound is a fast popping sound like a idling engine, Ive tried updating the Nvidia video drivers, uninstalling software that may have caused conflicts, looking in the bios, I also tried uninstalling the Creative drivers and before installing the drivers again when the system booted and detected the new hardware I could hear the popping noise without any drivers loaded yet, nothing has helped this problem, does anyone have any suggestions of what is causing the noise? Thanks for any help


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> sound is a fast popping sound like a idling engine


Usually called motorboating.

Could be coming from a ground loop. Put a cheater plug on your PC as a temporary test and see if it goes away.

brucek


----------



## lizard0101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi!

I bought the same sound card. There is a problem with the driver provided by creative.
I tried on XP, Vista 32 and windows server 2008 with my hp laptop. Unfortunately you have to install the driver because cannot recognize the device self.
Symptoms: after installing the driver I observed that when scrolling with the mouse, or displaying a window causes a scratching noise .
Windows default drivers in vista and server 2008 32-bit(same kernel) are able to handle a device, but the sound card control programs work only using a creative driver  !
So I bought a a sound card, which cannot be control, and payed a much money for that.
Currently I don't know about modded drivers or about other drivers.

If you got one, please inform me!

Bets regards
Lizard


----------

